# This vector art!!!



## berlinka (Jul 31, 2006)

There are lots more on this page, including the outlines:

http://basangpanaginip.blogspot.com/2006/0...vector-art.html

Wow!


----------



## yuwing (Aug 6, 2006)

hey how about some naked celebs XD!


----------



## PineappleH (Aug 6, 2006)

What these ppl can create is just unbelievable. It's like being God! I really need to get into the CG world. 

BTW they're awesome.


----------



## tshu (Aug 6, 2006)

I dunno. They are pretty crazy and there is no doubt alot of work involved. But I just do not see the point, or creativity in doing this. They just take a photo, and trace and recreate it in a way that just makes something that looks exactly like the photo...


----------



## Triforce (Aug 6, 2006)

I can appreciate the effort that goes into this but i dont like them one bit. After all the time it takes in illustrator to make this the end result is almost the same as the original photograph. I dont see the point in it either.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 6, 2006)

Holy fudge cakes! As a college student majoring in computer graphics, I must say that is astounding. My upcoming class will require me to recreate a comic book cover in Macromedia Freehand (I know, it stinks, and they've been bought out by Adobe so Illustrator lives on and Freehand doesn't, but that's what we got at college).

EDIT: As for wasting time, I must disagree. Once in vector, you can make the image as large as you want without losing quality. Try that with a raster image. Plus, vector prints nicer, much nicer.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 6, 2006)

That is good vector art. It amazing how he maintained the small details.

BTW, the site's name translate to Wet Dream.


----------



## Kyoji (Aug 6, 2006)

Saw this a few weeks back; while the stuff on the site is almost pointless, I think that these are just examples that the artists use to show off how advanced they are. I'm sure that they can apply their skill to more than just copies of photographs, making them quite useful when you want something realistic looking, but totally scaleable. (Although you'd need a beefy PC to scale one of these in under 5 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 6, 2006)

Crazy.


----------



## Orc (Aug 6, 2006)

It's because of these guys that Rule 34 is unbreakable.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't understand the image...
why is everything in focus? going for the unrealistic look?
Too CGish, but still quite astounding.
Call me when someone makes just as detailed an image with popsicle sticks.


----------



## Opium (Aug 6, 2006)

They look great, very impressive


----------



## bay0man (Aug 8, 2006)

theyt onyl makeddddd photohrapchs to vectors? coool?? no. i dont think so.. gradient messh.. not cool! make origgynal picture not overdrawered photo


----------



## Myke (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(bay0man @ Aug 8 2006 said:


> theyt onyl makeddddd photohrapchs to vectors? coool?? no. i dont think so.. gradient messh.. not cool! make origgynal picture not overdrawered photo



speak english.


I'm with Jumpman. It's worth it because you can enlarge really big  and print out nice and clear. These would be great for billboard size advertisement. Much clearer than a photograph. However it would seem too costly to have an artist commission something like this. Not to mention it would take too much time. You might as well just take a photograph.  That's just my two cents....*slips back into a dormant darkness for another couple of months. see ya*


----------

